# Shrimp Portofino



## Reese (Dec 18, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had Macaroni Grills Shrimp Portofino recipe, I looked for it and Im finding one thats not it. It has Spinach and pine nuts in it and the ones im finding sounds totally different. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 18, 2003)

Is this more what you are looking for?

Shrimp Portofino

6 T. unsalted butter, divided(keep 4 T. chilled)
2 tsp. minced garlic
12 medium shrimp, peeled & deveined
1/4 C. dry white wine
1/2 C. heavy cream
1/3 C. fresh-squeezed lemon juice
salt & fresh-ground white pepper to taste
2 T. plain dry bread crumbs
2 oz. fresh spinach, stems removed, washed & dried (about 51/2 C. loosely packed)
6 oz. angel-hair pasta, cooked according to package directions
1 T. toasted pine nuts* 

Method

In a large nonreactive skillet, melt 2 T. butter over medium-high heat. Add the garlic and saute for about 30 seconds.  Add the shrimp and saute about 30 seconds or until the shrimp is just half cooked.  Add the wine and, using a wooden spoon, deglaze any brown bits on the bottom of the pan.  Let cook 2 minutes, stirring, to finish cooking the shrimp and reduce the liquid.  Remove the shrimp to a warm plate & cover with foil. 

Add the heavy cream to the pan & let cook 3 minutes to reduce. Stir in the lemon juice.  Remove the pan from the heat and add the remaining chilled butter 1 Tablespoon at a time, stirring in the next piece after the one before it has just melted.  Season with the salt & pepper & stir in the bread crumbs.

Return the pan to the heat, add the spinach and cook, stirring, 1 1/2 minutes or just until the spinach has wilted.  Add the shrimp & stir to coat and heat through.

To serve, divide the angel hair pasta between two warmed serving dishes or bowls.  Arrange the shrimp on top, spoon the remaining contents of the pan equally over the tops and sprinkle with the pine nuts.

*To toast the pine nuts: spread nuts in a single layer on a baking pan and bake in a preheated 375° oven until slightly browned. Shake the pan several times to toast the nuts evenly on all sides.  Once they get to a nice golden brown remove them as they will quickly darken.


----------



## Reese (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you!

I will definitly make it and hope it turns out something like they serve it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 18, 2003)

You're welcome!  I'll have to try it next time we go.  I just love the salmon with the butter/lemon/caper sauce - YUM.

By the way - have you ever had their grilled romaine lettuce salad?  It was a special when we went one time and if we request it they'll make it.  We make it at home now too - it's awesome!!  If you want more info on it let me know.


----------



## Reese (Dec 18, 2003)

actually I havent I LOVE the Macaroni Grill, that is by far my favorite restaurant. I usually get the Chicken Scaloppine or the Shrimp Portofino. I have tried a few others but those are my favorites


----------



## mugsy27 (Apr 6, 2005)

ahh haa!!  sorry for draggin this old thread up, but this is how i actually found youz guyz! (via google)

i wanted to do 2 things here.

1) thank you thank you thank you kitchenelf!!  that recipe was FANTASTIC!!  shrimp portifino at macaroni grill is one of my all time favs..and you nailed it!!! 

2)  i have a request...does anyone have a recipe for the olive gardens seafood alfredo??  its my g/f's fav..and its always good to have recipes that can get you out of the *dog house*

t.i.a.!!


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 7, 2005)

I tried this dish last night and *loved it*.  

Next time to personolize the dish a little, I am only going to make 1 small change and reduce the lemon a little and add a little more cream and see what happens.  But, it can't get much better.  Excellent recipe.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 17, 2005)

kitchenelf, thanks for posting this recipe.  I am putting this recipe on my list of things to make.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 18, 2005)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> Next time to personolize the dish a little, I am only going to make 1 small change and reduce the lemon a little and add a little more cream and see what happens.



I like lemon, but I'm like you, abj. I have learned to start with about half of the lemon juice that is called for in a recipe and then add more from there if it's needed.

If you can ever find Meyers lemons, try them! They are smaller then the normal lemons, more round shaped and with a very smooth, thin skin. Most of the time I find them with a couple leaves still attached. The best part about them is the juice! It is very definitely lemony, but without the strong, almost bitter taste of the regular kind. It's a softer lemon taste, sweeter, but not in a sugary cloying way.


Z


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> I like lemon, but I'm like you, abj. I have learned to start with about half of the lemon juice that is called for in a recipe and then add more from there if it's needed.
> 
> If you can ever find Meyers lemons, try them! They are smaller then the normal lemons, more round shaped and with a very smooth, thin skin. Most of the time I find them with a couple leaves still attached. The best part about them is the juice! It is very definitely lemony, but without the strong, almost bitter taste of the regular kind. It's a softer lemon taste, sweeter, but not in a sugary cloying way.
> 
> ...


Zereh,
About two years ago I put in a meyer lemon tree..I'd heard of them, but, thought a lemon was a lemon  To my amazement, the first batch of lemon (4 in all) proved that I was way off base about lemons..They are just wonderful...This year I had two dozen and I'm hoarding them    The taste is so fresh and not as tart..Just wonderful..My daughter had gestational diabetes last summer and was miserable knowing she couldn't have her favortie lemonade...I picked my lemons and made lemonade with splenda and she loved it.. Even remarked about the tase of the lemons..I'dn't mean to just jump into your conversation, but, just had to tell someone my take on the lemons..Thanks
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2005)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> ahh haa!!  sorry for draggin this old thread up, but this is how i actually found youz guyz! (via google)
> 
> i wanted to do 2 things here.
> 
> ...




LOL on getting out of the dog house mugsy - and you are very welcome for this recipe.  I did find their basic Alfredo Sauce - I would just add your favorite seafood (scallops, shrimp, tilapia, etc.)

Olive Garden Style Alfredo Fettucine

    * 8 ounces Cream cheese, cut in bits
    * 3/4 cup Parmesan cheese, grated
    * 1/2 cup Butter or margarine
    * 1/2 cup Milk
    * 8 ounces Fettuccine; cooked & drained 

In large saucepan combine cream cheese, Parmesan, butter and milk, stirring constantly until smooth. Toss pasta lightly with sauce, coating well.

Serves 4

I'm sure they use the cream cheese versus doing it the traditional way because it holds up better.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 19, 2005)

We had the Portofino for dinner last night, it was delish!! I used about half of the lemon juice called for and it was perfect for our taste buds.

It's not something I'll be making often as it's waaaay to fattening (butter and cream and spinach ~ does it get any better??) but it is a nice "treat" to make once in awhile. 


Z


----------



## mdmc (Dec 13, 2006)

I too want to thank you for this wonderful recipe. I have made it twice and will make it again and again. I too found the lemon to be too much the first time so I reduced it to 1/8 cup and added 1/4 cup chicken broth. I also add a tad more cream. It is absolutely perfect. Thanks so much!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm so glad you liked it!  I have these nice, big shrimp in the freezer - I guess I'll have to make it!!!!!!


----------

